# My first flies



## Beansicle (Nov 13, 2012)

I am brand new to fly tying so here they are. Please give me some some tips on anything I can improve on.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Look better than the first flies I tied keep up the good work


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Not bad. 

You probably don't need to use as much material as you're using on all of the flies nor do you need to use so much thread. Just use less thread and super glue. I made the same mistake of using too much material when I started tying. Craft fur is easy to go overboard on, but that much material doesn't land the softest


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job. I might have used a little more color on the crack flies, but they look good.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice flies, better than the first clousers I learned to tie 25 yrs ago. Suggest, as stated above, you use a little less material. The hook gap on the first flies, given the thick synthetic collar palmered around the shank, might not be enough to hook or hold a fish. Learn to keep the hook gap clear - palmer not quite so far back or trim the underside so to allow a good hookset. Not being critical, trying to give useful advice only, they really are pretty flies. Less material will also help that clouser flip over (or you might need bigger eyes if using it that bulky).


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks good. Follow the advise already given. Round two, please post. All other critics and commenters please post your favorite flies especially if you have something unique that works. I have an insatiable appetite for fly patterns that work.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

The advice I gave was originally given to me by flatscat1 and it's helped me a lot

Here's what my first few crack flies looked like. Lots of material and sloppy









Those flies spooked a lot more fish than they caught. I now tie my flies a lot more sparse and prefer them unweighted. The below is more of a grass shrimp pattern but gives you an idea of how much more sparse I tie my flies now. I tend to trim down the chenille as well. Looks like I took that pic pre-haircut but this one lands much more softly which is pretty key in the areas I fish










I also like small patterns like this for shallow water










Small crab patterns like the ones below have been producing well lately. I've quit putting eyes on them though. They're a hassle and whether they're there or not don't seem to affect redfish.










I also throw crack flies (with bead chain eyes or no eyes) quite a bit as well as sparse clousers. Clousers are just boring to tie so I don't tie them too often.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

We have all done that on our first attempts at tying.They look great on the benchvice but put them in front of a fish and they scare the heck out of them.I learned the hard way.REMEBER LESS MATERIAL = MORE FISH !
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Beansicle (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advise guys. I'll definitely use less material. I'll keep posting and y'all keep helping. 

Southpaw- do you mind if I try to copy some of your flies? If so is that craft fur that you used on the crab patterns? I don't have a big variety of materials so I'm trying to figure out what else I need.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ben Hollon said:


> Thanks for the advise guys. I'll definitely use less material. I'll keep posting and y'all keep helping.
> 
> Southpaw- do you mind if I try to copy some of your flies? If so is that craft fur that you used on the crab patterns? I don't have a big variety of materials so I'm trying to figure out what else I need.


Seeing how all of those patterns were either copied or derived from someone elses patterns, copy all you want they aren't my patterns to begin with.

The crab body on those is Congo hair, which is essentially the same thing as EP fiber, but a quarter of the price.


----------

